# SS The Continuum Guts



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hi all,

I took a quick look around and didn't see any posts (would be nice if you could search specific sections to narrow the results)

I'm sending my SS Continuum in for repair, I'm getting random static from the left ch of the 4ch section and the sub section sounds like whacking a rug with a cardboard tube.. 

Anyhow, I opened her up last night to see if I could find anything nasty and to my pleasure, I find nothing burnt, or even hot... I didn't see any bad solder connections, or bridged connections internally... (I used to repair long ago, so I know what I'm looking at, just no way to fix it myself)

About the only thing I saw was a lot of flux/rosin on a lof of the connections... a little better wash would have been nice... 

Anyhoo, enough of my blabber... 

She's a bute... 









Got'er with all of her papers... 


















One would assume that the 705 does NOT say Continuum and that they aren't 100% identical under the skin after all?... anyone care to confirm? 









Of course...









Right side...









Left side...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Next set of 4, right to left, close as I can get and get it all... 





































Enjoy...


----------



## WRX2010

Beautiful. enough said.


----------



## azvrt

705 and Continuum boards are identical except for the fact the one says '705' and the other 'Continuum'.

You should ask the one who is doing the repairs to apply some fresh solder to ALL solder joints of the perpendicular driver boards, EVEN if they look fine. Very important.
Not that that is causing your current problems (probably), but have him do it anyway.

Good luck. Definitely worth repairing.


----------



## kmarei

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> the sub section sounds like whacking a rug with a cardboard tube..


i'd kill to have that sound from my sub


----------



## phryed

where are all the FETs? on the bottom?


----------



## WLDock

Yeah, look at all the silver screws, then look at the screening on the PCB where the FET's are located....Triple darlington output...there are several devices!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/Continuum/IMAG2637.jpg


----------



## normalicy

A beautiful thing.


----------



## schmiddr2

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> (would be nice if you could search specific sections to narrow the results)


You can. Just select the forum you want to search.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

azvrt said:


> 705 and Continuum boards are identical except for the fact the one says '705' and the other 'Continuum'.
> 
> You should ask the one who is doing the repairs to apply some fresh solder to ALL solder joints of the perpendicular driver boards, EVEN if they look fine. Very important.
> Not that that is causing your current problems (probably), but have him do it anyway.
> 
> Good luck. Definitely worth repairing.


I will mention it to him... Thanks.. 



schmiddr2 said:


> You can. Just select the forum you want to search.


See, that's the thing, I CAN'T... I usually go straight for "advanced" search and even under that I don't have the option to search specific forum sections... 

I get "search by keyword" and "search by user name"

NONE of the rest of the "normal" search I'm used to shows up...??


----------



## schmiddr2

On your _User CP_ page, there is a little black box with a white triangle in it, click that. Should open up the advanced search. You could also search from any page; at the top there is a search with a drop down box that says _All Forums_, click that and choose the forum.


----------



## subwoofery

Or go to the sub-forum you want to do a search on - then click on "search this forum" just below the page numbers... 

Kelvin


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

wow.... me thinks I'm a little blind or something... forrest for the trees... off my rockers or something....lol... 


I got it... wow... some people (me, lol)


----------



## Blazemore

Who are you sending it to for repairs?


----------



## Audiophyle

azvrt said:


> You should ask the one who is doing the repairs to apply some fresh solder to ALL solder joints of the perpendicular driver boards, EVEN if they look fine. Very important.
> Not that that is causing your current problems (probably), but have him do it anyway.
> 
> Good luck. Definitely worth repairing.


Care to elaborate on that idea please? I am currently working on a Continuum myself and would really like to know the purpose of refreshing the solder on the vert boards.


----------



## azvrt

The solder joints of the perpendicular driver boards on the original Refs and on some Ref s / sx amps often cause problems. Tiny hairlines (cracks) can be the cause of intermittent sound. They are not always visible. On some boards insufficient solder was applied at the factory, on others enough was applied but in some cases problems could still arise after several years.

Even if they look fine, I was advised by the former main engineer of Soundstream USA to apply a tiny bit of fresh solder to ALL of these joints on all Ref / Rubi amplifiers, and I make no exceptions.

The 2.0 / 5.0 gain switches that can fortunately only be found on some Ref s / sx models (which includes the 5.0, 10.0 and Ref Picasso) are also very problematic. Usually, applying some contact cleaner spray and immediately working the switch back and forth multiple times solves the problem.

Sad that many of these amplifiers have ended up in the trash as owners did not know any better, some very common issues on SS amps were very easy to solve.


----------



## GlasSman

Woah!!!

I creamed my pants like it was 1994.


----------



## envisionelec

azvrt said:


> The solder joints of the perpendicular driver boards on the original Refs and on some Ref s / sx amps often cause problems. Tiny hairlines (cracks) can be the cause of intermittent sound. They are not always visible. On some boards insufficient solder was applied at the factory, on others enough was applied but in some cases problems could still arise after several years.
> 
> Even if they look fine, I was advised by the former main engineer of Soundstream USA to apply a tiny bit of fresh solder to ALL of these joints on all Ref / Rubi amplifiers, and I make no exceptions.
> 
> The 2.0 / 5.0 gain switches that can fortunately only be found on some Ref s / sx models (which includes the 5.0, 10.0 and Ref Picasso) are also very problematic. Usually, applying some contact cleaner spray and immediately working the switch back and forth multiple times solves the problem.
> 
> Sad that many of these amplifiers have ended up in the trash as owners did not know any better, some very common issues on SS amps were very easy to solve.



Yep, I'm aware of everything you're saying. It's on the docket.  

I actually remove the solder completely because the foil is often lifted from the board. Just adding "fresh solder" - AKA, reflowing - doesn't identify future problems.

Cleaning switches is par for the course. I got it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

envisionelec said:


> Yep, I'm aware of everything you're saying. It's on the docket.
> 
> I actually remove the solder completely because the foil is often lifted from the board. Just adding "fresh solder" - AKA, reflowing - doesn't identify future problems.
> 
> Cleaning switches is par for the course. I got it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just got my amp back from Envisionelec... and.... it's..... beautiful...!!!!





























I'll have sound by the weekend... DEH-80PRS going in, JVC KW-AV70bt coming out.. 

Turns out there was a few issues with the amp, odd issues... IT gets a clean bill of health at this point... 

I also re-routed some of my speaker wire in effort to stop some "phantom static" I seem to get without the amp in the car at all... 

Otherwise, very happy with the RCA mod, very happy indeed... It was recomended I use nickle "tiffany" style RCAs and I must say it's just perfect.. (Aaron, don't think I don't notice all of the RCA locknuts lined up, you are a master Sir)

Thank you Aaron!!

Aaron


----------



## azvrt

Looks great. Put some gloves on when you install it so you don't put fingerprints on it


----------



## TwoDrink

That is a beautiful piece of equipment (inside & out). Good luck with it.


----------



## Bampity




----------



## envisionelec

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Just got my amp back from Envisionelec... and.... it's..... beautiful...!!!!
> 
> (Aaron, don't think I don't notice all of the RCA locknuts lined up, you are a master Sir)
> 
> Aaron


Yeah - glad you caught that! You should see the internal wiring.


----------



## WRX2010

Very nice work Aaron. You are a stickler for detail and that means you take pride in your work and are a craftsman, which goes along way in my book.

oh yeah, the nickel rcas were the right call. looks great.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Incredible work, sir! I really need to find some old SS gear.


----------



## The_Grimy_One

That looks amazing. WOW. I love me some old school gear!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

envisionelec said:


> Yeah - glad you caught that! You should see the internal wiring.


I like your eye Aaron.. 

I'm planning on having the cover off today, I had a bunch of things going on yesterday... fresh gut shots forthcoming.. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It's extreamly difficult to shoot chrome, but I spent 1.5hrs with some Never Dull and polished out 90% of the scratches in the Aluminum..!!


----------



## Blazemore

Has Aaron opened up a repair service? He talked about it in the past but don't know what ever came of it. 

I'm looking to recondition / rebuild some SS. Nice amp btw.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Blazemore said:


> Has Aaron opened up a repair service? He talked about it in the past but don't know what ever came of it.
> 
> I'm looking to recondition / rebuild some SS. Nice amp btw.


I can not say... I've asked the question a number of times and I've never gotten a straight answer... He may very well see this and say something, but AFA me sending you to him, at this point, I can not.. 

We go back a little ways, he's worked on my amp(s) in the past and I passed on a few of my SS amps along to him, we've met at audio meets...ect... 

Thank you, I've been in love with this amp since it came out... I got to install a few, but never had my own...


----------



## roduk

Very very nice. 

I have just removed my mcintosh amps and put in a modified set of Picasso, Renoir and 10.2. Can't beat the old school!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got the system up and running finally and I'm HAPPY.. I still have some noises, but time will tell me what that is..


----------

